# Bi's + Tris's



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Now I usually do bi's with chest and do 4x8-12 bb curls, 4x8-12 hammers, then maybe preachers as well

And tri's with shoulders dips 4x6-8,cgbp 4x8-12, skulls 4x8-12, ropes 4x8-12

Can't help but think it's too much volume. This is my problem.

What would you recommend doing? Less sets? Or drop an exercise. Starting to get some more cals in my next week so want to get everything spot on


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Volume looks fine, I tried to copy arnies arm routine was like 20 sets for biceps lol! Looks like u have all the mass builders in there which is good.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Bis,,,,4 sets curls,,,4 sets concentrations,,,,3 sets preacher,,,,done...

Tri,,,,4 sets rope push downs,,,4 sets weighted dips,,,4 sets close grip barbell press,,3 sets seated trcep extentions.

Always blast the trceps much harder than the biceps,,,,your working 3 heads on a tri compared to 2 on a bi

Once weekly for all


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Bis,,,,4 sets curls,,,4 sets concentrations,,,,3 sets preacher,,,,done...
> 
> Tri,,,,4 sets rope push downs,,,4 sets weighted dips,,,4 sets close grip barbell press,,3 sets seated trcep extentions.
> 
> ...


So mines pretty similar then. Yeah love training tri's, need to learn to love curls aha. Also a fair few compounds on back and chest day so should help


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Volume looks fine, I tried to copy arnies arm routine was like 20 sets for biceps lol! Looks like u have all the mass builders in there which is good.


20 sets! That must of been brutal


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

anymoooore?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Volumes not too bad, I've seen a lot worse.

Imo 2-3 exercises for 2-3 sets is plenty.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

How many times a week do u guys train arms I'm concentrating on them and tric a lot latley but think I maybe over doing it they are slowly growing though


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Monster the compound movements like bench or rows and the arms will come along fine


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Monster the compound movements like bench or rows and the arms will come along fine


Thats pretty much what i've relied on for the last couple of months. Barely do anything for biceps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

ed220 said:


> Thats pretty much what i've relied on for the last couple of months. Barely do anything for biceps.


I tried it as well mate, didn't progress what I'd hoped


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

My bi/tri day is quit simle.

EZ x 20

Combo/tri x 15-20

EZ 15-20

EZ combo x 10 -15

EZ x 10-15

Job Done


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

7x7 on tris first


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

xpower said:


> 7x7 on tris first


Bet that feels good the next day aha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Bet that feels good the next day aha


 It hurts 7x7 on weighted dips


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

On the + it fecking burns ever after


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

xpower said:


> On the + it fecking burns ever after


Might try 7x7 dips if I can manage aha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Might try 7x7 dips if I can manage aha


 Go on mate.

They are superb as a starter for 1 lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

xpower said:


> Go on mate.
> 
> They are superb as a starter for 1 lol


Starter and finisher by sounds of it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Starter and finisher by sounds of it


 I sart with em

7x7 add weight /reps every week


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

My left bicep an forearm is bigger than my right. Im a brickie an use my trowel in my left which i can think is the only reason why because i put more concerntration on the weaker arm in the gym.

Im using the bigger arm 6-7 hours a day but its still bigger! Shouldnt that arm be overtrained!

Does me head in, might blitz my weaker arm in the gym an see what happens to it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I do bi's with back and after all the heavy pulls, 3 sets of preachers with a drop set and I'm done!


----------

